
People Who Digg This Also Dugg - burento
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2009/01/22/people-digg-dugg/
======
josefresco
A nip here, a tuck there and Digg keeps improving. Now if only they could
tackle the unacceptable signal/noise ratio and I might return to spend some of
my social news time.

